# dog owners please help! paddling pool needed...



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

We finally have our chocolate lab here with us and the plastic paddling pool we brought is a great success with him, however our garden has been flooded too many times to mention due to the fact the paddling pool is a blow up version and the dog keeps knocking the sides. So my question is does anyone know where we can get a hard plastic paddling pool? We have tried ACE, toys r us and ELC but cant find one anywhere.

Thanks in advance


----------

